# speed vs hitting power?



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm shooting two types of tube bands...
Tapered bands which shoot faster
&
Barnett Magnum bands which are way heavier but seem slower...

I usually use 3/8 hunting steel shot...however, the leather pouch on the magnum band (or the heavier pull) causes strain on my finger and thumb...so, I started shooting marbles.

Ok, I guess my question is, which is better for hunting? Speed or hitting power? 
I'm a little confused on why the heavier bands seem so much slower, but have what appears to cause more destructive damage...
The tapered bands seem to be more accurate, so I'm wondering how to find a good balance of speed, power, and comfortable draw...

I guess I have more questions than I thought...lol

Any help on any of these confusing questions would help a lot.

I'm also wondering if a softer pouch on the magnum band would help with gripping the 3/8 steel shot...or if I just need to get used to it...my hand gets fatigued after only about 15 shots...and I don't want to use 3/8 steel....not marbles.


----------



## NaturalFork

Big tubes seem to shoot heavy ammo with more authority.

Honestly. I would take the plunge and buy a set of flats with a nice pouch from simple shot. It will change your life.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Neither of the tubes you are using are more than mediocre. Don't feel bad. Most of us went through it, too. I got back in 5 years ago with a Daisy B-52 and Daisy's horrid yellow tubes. Fortunately, I started making my own frames and discovered Alliance Sterling 107 rubber bands before I gave up in disgust. Take a look around the Forum and see what others are shooting. Most of us use either TheraBand or equivalent flat bands or thin tubes,such as the 2040/1842/1745 sizes sold by Dankung.com and several of our vendors. BTW, 3/8 steel is totally unsuitable for large tubes, much too small/light and as you indicated a pain with most big box commercial tubes with thick pouches.

Don't get discouraged, in a few weeks/months you will be amazed at how well modern rubber performs.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

NaturalFork said:


> Big tubes seem to shoot heavy ammo with more authority.
> 
> Honestly. I would take the plunge and buy a set of flats with a nice pouch from simple shot. It will change your life.


I plan to do just that, actually. I'm going to have to order flat bands online, as I can't find any local sellers...and I'm going to attempt a homemade shooter using deer or moose antler...
Are flat bands good for hunting?


----------



## NaturalFork

MikmaqWarrior said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big tubes seem to shoot heavy ammo with more authority.
> 
> Honestly. I would take the plunge and buy a set of flats with a nice pouch from simple shot. It will change your life.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do just that, actually. I'm going to have to order flat bands online, as I can't find any local sellers...and I'm going to attempt a homemade shooter using deer or moose antler...
> Are flat bands good for hunting?
Click to expand...

Walmart usually has resistance bands in the fitness section. I have used them plenty of times with great results. However it does require that you buy a rotary cutter, metal ruler, and a mat to cut them on.

Flats do very well when it comes to hunting.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Henry in Panama said:


> Neither of the tubes you are using are more than mediocre. Don't feel bad. Most of us went through it, too. I got back in 5 years ago with a Daisy B-52 and Daisy's horrid yellow tubes. Fortunately, I started making my own frames and discovered Alliance Sterling 107 rubber bands before I gave up in disgust. Take a look around the Forum and see what others are shooting. Most of us use either TheraBand or equivalent flat bands or thin tubes,such as the 2040/1842/1745 sizes sold by Dankung.com and several of our vendors. BTW, 3/8 steel is totally unsuitable for large tubes, much too small/light and as you indicated a pain with most big box commercial tubes with thick pouches.
> 
> Don't get discouraged, in a few weeks/months you will be amazed at how well modern rubber performs.


I purchased theraband silver tubes, but they are for my slingbow...
I just want to find a good balance tube that has speed, power and a comfortable pull...that I can hunt with....the tapered bands are fine for target practice...have no complaints...they are plenty fast...just don't hit hard..not enough to hunt with


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

NaturalFork said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big tubes seem to shoot heavy ammo with more authority.
> 
> Honestly. I would take the plunge and buy a set of flats with a nice pouch from simple shot. It will change your life.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do just that, actually. I'm going to have to order flat bands online, as I can't find any local sellers...and I'm going to attempt a homemade shooter using deer or moose antler...
> Are flat bands good for hunting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walmart usually has resistance bands in the fitness section. I have used them plenty of times with great results. However it does require that you buy a rotary cutter, metal ruler, and a mat to cut them on.
> 
> Flats do very well when it comes to hunting.
Click to expand...

I have a dremel...a metal ruler...and my lap will work just fine...lol...jk...
I will check Walmart. I figured I'd order theraband...but, if generic stuff works, I'll try it...everyone just talks so highly about theraband, I figured to go with the popular poll


----------



## flipgun

Hunting is most effective through "Blunt Impact Trauma" A heavier load even at a lower velocity is considered superior to a smaller shot at a higher V.

Look out for that Bus!


----------



## Charles

Browse the following section:

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/23-slingshot-hunting/

In particular, have a look through the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Just because a set of bands has a heavy pull does not mean the bands retract faster than bands with a lighter pull. For example, a set of bands cut from a bicycle inner tube will have very heavy pull, but will yield poor velocity; compare that to a set of bands cut from a sheet of pure latex and you will find the latex bands have a much lighter pull but give much better velocity. In fact chaining together office rubber bands will probably give you higher velocity than bands cut from a bicycle inner tube, and the office rubber bands will have a much lighter pull.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of the tubes you are using are more than mediocre. Don't feel bad. Most of us went through it, too. I got back in 5 years ago with a Daisy B-52 and Daisy's horrid yellow tubes. Fortunately, I started making my own frames and discovered Alliance Sterling 107 rubber bands before I gave up in disgust. Take a look around the Forum and see what others are shooting. Most of us use either TheraBand or equivalent flat bands or thin tubes,such as the 2040/1842/1745 sizes sold by Dankung.com and several of our vendors. BTW, 3/8 steel is totally unsuitable for large tubes, much too small/light and as you indicated a pain with most big box commercial tubes with thick pouches.
> 
> Don't get discouraged, in a few weeks/months you will be amazed at how well modern rubber performs.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased theraband silver tubes, but they are for my slingbow...
> I just want to find a good balance tube that has speed, power and a comfortable pull...that I can hunt with....the tapered bands are fine for target practice...have no complaints...they are plenty fast...just don't hit hard..not enough to hunt with
> 
> For a really zippy tube for medium to heavy ammo you might like to try out Dankung's 50/80s. They are fast ...and can be pseudotapered up to any power level you want
Click to expand...


----------



## slingshooterPT

I am not a pro and this is just my opinion,for me you should go for the tapered bands if you are more accurate with them, for hunting accuraty is key( and some power of course) and a well placed head or neck shoot on a rabbit or pigeon will do the job fine.

SSPT...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I purchased 20 feet of theraband black...hits really hard...and I cut them short, so the speed is pretty good too...had to buy bigger ammo...the 3/8" shot was too small...hand got fatigued real quick...also changed from through the forks to over the top, and I am way more accurate than before...just rely on instinct...nailing a soda cap almost every shot @ 20 yards!
Thanks for all of the advice. It helped me a lot


----------



## Charles

I am delighted to hear you have found what works well for you. Just keep shooting.

Batten down the hatches ... I hear there is a hurricane heading for the Maritimes ... hope it misses you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Charles said:


> I am delighted to hear you have found what works well for you. Just keep shooting.
> 
> Batten down the hatches ... I hear there is a hurricane heading for the Maritimes ... hope it misses you.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks....working on a flatband frame right now...using commercial grade plastic....and ordered theraband gold at the locak drugstore....looking forward to having it finished!
The hurricane hit us, but it was onky a tropical storm by the time it swept through...lots of downed trees and debris...but we survived


----------



## Charles

Glad to hear the damage was not great ... Sounds like a good opportunity to gather some natural forks!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Charles said:


> Glad to hear the damage was not great ... Sounds like a good opportunity to gather some natural forks!Cheers .... Charles


I actually ended up finding a really great rock maple fork....will try to figure out how to post an image...it is still wet, but I sealed the fork ends with apoxy resin while it dries...it actuallt has a middle fork on an angle right between the left and right fork...so I could make a slingbow, if I wanted to...would already have an arrow rest...I've never seen a more geometrically even crotch in a branch before...it was as if it's purpose was to end up as a slingshot!
Will try to post a pic...very excited to find it!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Charles said:


> Glad to hear the damage was not great ... Sounds like a good opportunity to gather some natural forks!Cheers .... Charles


Trying to figure out how to post a pic of the best natural fork find....it's so geometrically even it doesn't seem natural...do you know how to post pictures in the replies? Can't figure it out :/


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

NaturalFork said:


> Big tubes seem to shoot heavy ammo with more authority.
> 
> Honestly. I would take the plunge and buy a set of flats with a nice pouch from simple shot. It will change your life.


I took your advice and got my local drugstore to order me a box of theraband gold flat band...it came in today...picking it up tomorrow! Can't wait to try it, but have to...I don't have a rotary cutter yet...but it is on order!


----------



## ash

Regarding the question of speed versus hitting power -

Hitting power is a function of "speed at impact" and "weight of the ammo". Nothing else. Thus you will see that for a given ammo weight, it can't be speed *or *power, because they amount to the same thing.

If you look at lead versus steel of the same diameter, lead will carry and hit better because it is heavier. If you take lead and steel of the same weight, they will be more or less the same at short range, but further out, the steel will lose speed because it's bigger and has more air resistance. Marbles, even more so.

That's where perception can confuse things, as "speed at impact" becomes much less than "speed at release".


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

ash said:


> Regarding the question of speed versus hitting power -
> 
> Hitting power is a function of "speed at impact" and "weight of the ammo". Nothing else. Thus you will see that for a given ammo weight, it can't be speed *or *power, because they amount to the same thing.
> 
> If you look at lead versus steel of the same diameter, lead will carry and hit better because it is heavier. If you take lead and steel of the same weight, they will be more or less the same at short range, but further out, the steel will lose speed because it's bigger and has more air resistance. Marbles, even more so.
> 
> That's where perception can confuse things, as "speed at impact" becomes much less than "speed at release".


Thanks...that made so much sense when you worded it the way you did...I kinda thought this was how it works but its been 24 years since my last physics class in high school...Lol...and I've seen so many contradictory "facts" on youtube in regards to this topic, I needed to ask just to know for sure...the corking a baseball bat theory comes to mind...
BTW...nice Bigsby Fender Telecaster in your profile pic...I have a 1963 Telecaster Custom...my main stage guitar! No trem on it though


----------



## Charles

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the damage was not great ... Sounds like a good opportunity to gather some natural forks!Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out how to post a pic of the best natural fork find....it's so geometrically even it doesn't seem natural...do you know how to post pictures in the replies? Can't figure it out :/
Click to expand...

Directions for posting photos are here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22146-how-to-attach-images-to-posts/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Bigger tubes for bigger ammo


----------

